# 2010 AWMA Nationals



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I know this has been posted already but it said I can't do nothing because its 45 days old.

So I am reposting to see all who is going from here as well as any other folks you might know other than the obvious competitors that are going to be there. I am going to try and make a valiant effort to get up there and assist one or two of the vendors there that weekend, I'm hoping to be able to break free and be there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks skimpy www.2010awmanationals.com/competitors.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks skimpy www.2010awmanationals.com/competitors.html


It will be interesting to see how Master does with Benny handling instead of Phil Hoelcher.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing Thomas. Going to be tuf to beat a season team like Vion and John. Some good teams competing...Good luck to Chris Kutelis and Helge.


Should be a nice event, perfect size trial you have an excellent club hosting the event. Can't imagine the USA Nationals being too much bigger, I think i counted 39 dogs entered.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

We'll be there spectating with a few people from our training group; a friend is competing with his boy (F'ignacio). Should be a good trial, I've seen at least a handful of the dogs competing and most are very very nice. Heard great things about the venue too.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Should be a nice event, perfect size trial you have an excellent club hosting the event. Can't imagine the USA Nationals being too much bigger, I think i counted 39 dogs entered.


The number of dogs trialing this year is smaller than normal. But there are a lot of good young dogs in the pipeline and we should be see larger numbers next year. 

Even though the number of dogs is fewer than most years, I think the overall quality of the dogs entered is top notch and better than ever. 

FYI, this national has about 10% of the AWMA membership trialing.

Harry, I'll be there.


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I was thinking the same thing Thomas. Going to be tuf to beat a season team like Vion and John. Some good teams competing...Good luck to Chris Kutelis and Helge.
> 
> 
> Should be a nice event, perfect size trial you have an excellent club hosting the event. Can't imagine the USA Nationals being too much bigger, I think i counted 39 dogs entered.


Thanks Mario and thanks to you and David for all your help and patience.


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I was thinking the same thing Thomas. Going to be tuf to beat a season team like Vion and John. Some good teams competing...Good luck to Chris Kutelis and Helge.
> 
> 
> Should be a nice event, perfect size trial you have an excellent club hosting the event. Can't imagine the USA Nationals being too much bigger, I think i counted 39 dogs entered.


Mario you were supposed to keep it a secret that Mia loaned me Helge for this trail now everybody is going to know!!!! LOL.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Looks skimpy www.2010awmanationals.com/competitors.html


Do you think the DVG Nats the same weekend in Arkansas effected the entry or visa versa?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Chris K. you are welcome….but you did all the work. You have done a fantastic job with Mauno. Now go get er done…

Thomas DVG Nationals could have some impact. As well as the economy, location of the event. Some teams not ready? Who really knows? 

Chris S.- I think the AWMA has done a fantastic job as an organization. Each year the AWMA puts on a great National Event and I agree this years event has some really good teams, a lot of different handlers. Good luck to all the competitors and have fun.
Early in the month Glenn S. judge a trial and was talking to him that next year would like to form a new AWMA club in No. CA.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't think I will be making it do to my B-Day on Thursday and Halloween on Sunday](*,). Wife has me on lock down to spend both days with my son. Still trying to worm my way up there but highly unlikely now. Good luck to all competitors and I hope all the spectators enjoy the show. Check out the vendors while your there should be some good ones there and maybe I will be there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I was thinking the same thing Thomas. Going to be tuf to beat a season team like Vion and John. Some good teams competing...Good luck to Chris Kutelis and Helge.
> 
> 
> Should be a nice event, perfect size trial you have an excellent club hosting the event. Can't imagine the USA Nationals being too much bigger, I think i counted 39 dogs entered.


I went to the USA site and could find no competitors list


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Look at the sign up for practice time on the site. Entry dead line closes today.Figure a bunch of people will be concerned with the tracking. Especially if you get a first flight time and have drive 90 miles... probably going to be a bunch of pulls...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you think the DVG Nats the same weekend in Arkansas effected the entry or visa versa?


I'm not sure, but I doubt it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Look at the sign up for practice time on the site. Entry dead line closes today.Figure a bunch of people will be concerned with the tracking. Especially if you get a first flight time and have drive 90 miles... probably going to be a bunch of pulls...


Another good/excellent reason to add to the list why I ain't going :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Look at the sign up for practice time on the site. Entry dead line closes today.Figure a bunch of people will be concerned with the tracking. Especially if you get a first flight time and have drive 90 miles... probably going to be a bunch of pulls...


Thanks Mario. What do you think the weather concerns will be there for tracking?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It will be interesting to see how Master does with Benny handling instead of Phil Hoelcher.


Thats who my vote is even being that it is somewhat of a new team


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Thanks Mario. What do you think the weather concerns will be there for tracking?


I'm not Mario, but weather concerns for me are frozen ground. I hate the cold!!

I don't mind a 90-minute drive to tracking...come on, we live in So Cal. My dog would probably be confused if I only drove 10 minutes to track.  It's a minimum hour drive to find tracking around here.

Since the title of this thread is AWMA nationals, BEST OF LUCK to Chris Kutelis!!
Laura


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I'm not Mario, but weather concerns for me are frozen ground. I hate the cold!!
> 
> I don't mind a 90-minute drive to tracking...come on, we live in So Cal. My dog would probably be confused if I only drove 10 minutes to track.  It's a minimum hour drive to find tracking around here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario, errr, Laura ;-)~ And since the title of this thread is NOT the GSD Nationals....wishing you the BEST too Laura \\/ Go get 'em. Bring your long johns! LOL

And of course our BEST to Chris Kutellis and Mauno (y mano). They have been working hard!


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Laura and Candy.

Good luck to all the other competitors also. Should be a really nice event and the weather seems to be on track to support it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Who is going to be obedience Judge [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Al Govednik was supposed to be and looks like now hes not
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Who is going to be obedience Judge [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Al Govednik was supposed to be and looks like now hes not
> [/FONT]


Mike,

Al is still listed on the USA Nationals website as the ob judge
for Nov 5-7 or was he supposed to be the AWMA ob judge this weekend too? Kind of short notice either way, unless there was some kind of emergency?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> Al is still listed on the USA Nationals website as the ob judge
> for Nov 5-7 or was he supposed to be the AWMA ob judge this weekend too? Kind of short notice either way, unless there was some kind of emergency?


He was listed as being OB Judge for this event also


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> He was listed as being OB Judge for this event also


Interesting, who scheduled him first, AWMA or UScA? It seems strange to have the same judge for two National events on opposite sides of the country on consecutive weekends?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a shout out to Marina and Sim: Smoke 'em!!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll be there spectating and cheering at least tomorrow, probably Sunday as well. I agree that the numbers might be low but the competition is sure to be top-notch. Hoping to get some great photos/videos.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Its an honor to be selected as a judge for a National event. Al must have some vacation time.Joe Brockington is also pulling a double duty as he is doing the helper work at the AWMA and just been selected to be one of the 4 helpers for the GSD Nationals.

Anybody here of any results at the AWMA. Chris S., Chris K, Michele K?


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Tracking scores:

John Soares 98
Marina S 97

That is all I've heard so far, others who tracked this morning might have equally impressive scores.

First Obedience flight starts at 2pm EST, and I heard they might be running a few minutes behind. Chris K and Mauno are first pair in motion.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> Tracking scores:
> 
> John Soares 98
> Marina S 97
> ...


Wooo hoo ;-) Thanks for the on the ground reporting Michelle. Hopefully Chris will keep us updated on FB too as time permits.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Wooo hoo ;-) Thanks for the on the ground reporting Michelle. Hopefully Chris will keep us updated on FB too as time permits.


Marinas tracking score is 98


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh ok thanks for the correction. I will refrain from posting scores then, in the event they are not correct. It's not something I like doing anyways, even though it is a National event and they will all be put up eventually.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Who replaced Al Govednik as ob judge?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay Marina and Simba! Tracking: 98
Thats my team!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> Tracking scores:
> 
> John Soares 98
> Marina S 97


John S is 98 in C. I made that clear as mud.

Mike Hamilton is now judging both OB and C.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> John S is 98 in C. I made that clear as mud.
> 
> Mike Hamilton is now judging both OB and C.


Thanks for the updates Michelle ;-)


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone hear how Master is doing? I m rooting for him and Benny, I hope they do well


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> Oh ok thanks for the correction. I will refrain from posting scores then, in the event they are not correct. It's not something I like doing anyways, even though it is a National event and they will all be put up eventually.


Why refrain her score is the only piece of information I have on the event the only reason I have it cause she called me when she got back to the car from her track. I was deep in the woods grouse hunting when she called when I got back to the car I checked the awma web site for info and nada so I came here to see if there was any.
Why in the hell cant any of these events post a unofficial tally of WTF going on all you need is a goddamn blackburry and you can up date every hour WTF is so hard about that? we do it at our regionals from a pick nick table by the field takes all of a minute to do.
My point is Marina is in pa. Im deep in the woods in Minnesota grouse hunting and I can post a bit of unofficial info on a damn dog board about a National event and the awma cant update there results page I think its bullshit.
I'm hoping the USA Nationals can manage better but I doubt it we will see. 
That's my rant I got grouse to clean


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

eric squires said:


> Anyone hear how Master is doing? I m rooting for him and Benny, I hope they do well


Eric Got some friends vending there and waiting for a phone call will let u know if the retards call me to tell me


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

eric squires said:


> Anyone hear how Master is doing? I m rooting for him and Benny, I hope they do well


96 in OB


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Don't blame the AWMA for the lack of scores... I've been there the last few years and posted scores up to the minute on Facebook or the AWMA forum... had a pregnant dog this year so wasn't able to go. Keep in mind that hosting these events is a huge undertaking. The people I know who are there are currently at the General Board Meeting so I'm awaiting to see if anyone has results.


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey just as a clarification on what happened with Al.. He had planned on 2 weeks vacation and judging boththe AWMA and the USA Nationals. On very short notice his supervisor cancelled the first week of his vacation. One of the bad things about the economy is that work places cut back so far on personell that if a problem arises they don't have enough people. He has been working 12-14 hour shifts since Monday

I know he wishes he was there.

Best luck to all of the competitors



Jeff


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Did Master get the 96 in OB? I appreciate anyone at the AWMA posting scores for those of us who haven't gotten there yet due to work conflicts


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dana Williams said:


> Don't blame the AWMA for the lack of scores... I've been there the last few years and posted scores up to the minute on Facebook or the AWMA forum... had a pregnant dog this year so wasn't able to go. Keep in mind that hosting these events is a huge undertaking. The people I know who are there are currently at the General Board Meeting so I'm awaiting to see if anyone has results.


Thats bullshit any one can post on facebook but someone that part of the event cant be updating results on there results page.


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Results are posted.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jeff govednik said:


> Hey just as a clarification on what happened with Al.. He had planned on 2 weeks vacation and judging boththe AWMA and the USA Nationals. On very short notice his supervisor cancelled the first week of his vacation. One of the bad things about the economy is that work places cut back so far on personell that if a problem arises they don't have enough people. He has been working 12-14 hour shifts since Monday
> 
> I know he wishes he was there.
> 
> ...


Ive been dealing with work getting in the way of my dog training addiction for years now, Al really got jobbed on this one


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

jeff govednik said:


> Hey just as a clarification on what happened with Al.. He had planned on 2 weeks vacation and judging boththe AWMA and the USA Nationals. On very short notice his supervisor cancelled the first week of his vacation. One of the bad things about the economy is that work places cut back so far on personell that if a problem arises they don't have enough people. He has been working 12-14 hour shifts since Monday
> 
> I know he wishes he was there.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Let's hope his dog hating supervisor doesn't cancel or postpone the rest of his vacation and he can't do the UScA Nats either :-(

Re: your avatar
You need to shave


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Benny and Master 96-96-96


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

John Soars 1st
Benny Barmapov 2nd
Sean Rivera 3rd


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Greg Naranjo said:


> John Soars 1st
> Benny Barmapov 2nd
> Sean Rivera 3rd


Congrats to all wish I was there and wish Master took first but second isn't to shabby either


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The scores are up sorta prolly should invest in a 5.00 calculator:lol::-s


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats to our club member and training decoy Mike McMahon and Ronan for their first place win in IPO I. :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

second, third and forth all scored 288 that's tight
Not sure how much cred you can give to the results postings though


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations to Benny Barmapov handling Master at the AWMA Nationals and taking Reserve Champion (2nd), we got Timo, SchHII Dutch Shepherd from Benny, a super nice trial for a great guy and schutzund dog, Master


----------



## jay kutilek (May 12, 2009)

did anybody take any video?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I started taking a couple videos then realized I needed to save the space on our little camera for the bitework session we were having later. I'm at work right now and the videos are loaded onto my computer at home, but if memory serves I got two videos of protection routines, one being Marina & L'Simba and the other was someone I didn't recognize..

If anyone's interested, PM me and I'd be happy to upload one later this evening.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> I started taking a couple videos then realized I needed to save the space on our little camera for the bitework session we were having later. I'm at work right now and the videos are loaded onto my computer at home, but if memory serves I got two videos of protection routines, one being Marina & L'Simba and the other was someone I didn't recognize..
> 
> If anyone's interested, PM me and I'd be happy to upload one later this evening.


put it up marina won't care


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> put it up marina won't care


Sounds good; I'll post it tonight


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats to all the participants.

Chris Smith...saw in the video you were the apprentice judge, how did you like?


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats to all the competitors and Jimmy Honda did a great job running the event..there were really a great quality of dogs..
Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice long bite from L'Simba Du Loups Du Soleil at the Nationals this past weekend. 

Handler: Marina Shukh

Thought I had their whole routine but this was it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLP-poQ-gic

...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Very nice long bite from L'Simba Du Loups Du Soleil at the Nationals this past weekend.
> 
> Handler: Marina Shukh
> 
> ...


Dang that's a bummer I know she has no video of her own but said several people did video B and C 
Not sure what to say about that catch Simba really ain't a high flyer not a easy dog to catch he sets up close, fast and hard. Drives looked great catch was safe that's what matters cool


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Congrats to all the participants.
> 
> Chris Smith...saw in the video you were the apprentice judge, how did you like?


It was great. I learned a lot. The more I do it the more respect I have for good judges. It ain't easy. 

From reading the prior post I don't think that Jim Honda is getting enough praise. That guy is a machine! I don't think that I ever saw him stop moving. He and his crew were wonderful and put together a great trial. He's a credit to the sport and everyone in the game owes him a a pat on the back and a huge THANKS.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> From reading the prior post I don't think that Jim Honda is getting enough praise. That guy is a machine! I don't think that I ever saw him stop moving. He and his crew were wonderful and put together a great trial. He's a credit to the sport and everyone in the game owes him a a pat on the back and a huge THANKS.


Definitely agree; Jim's trials are always great and he really goes out of his way to make sure everything keeps running. Look forward to trialing at a Free Dog event in the future.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Why do people think that trial results were too slow being posted? Every one was working on the trial!!!! Should they stop working on the trial so that you can sit all warm cozy at home and read the results? Come on guys, it's about the dogs and handlers that sacraficed and worked hard to be there, not you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Why do people think that trial results were too slow being posted? Every one was working on the trial!!!! Should they stop working on the trial so that you can sit all warm cozy at home and read the results? Come on guys, it's about the dogs and handlers that sacraficed and worked hard to be there, not you.


I did here it was a very well run excellent event. It doesn't seem unreasonable to me to be up dating unofficial results 2 or 3 times a day for a championship I also know what the effort is to put on a National and the effort it takes to make a National/World level team.
Like I said you can up date web pages with a Crack Berry takes all of 30 seconds someones kid can do it. Times are and have changed the hosting club at the North East Regional had a live feed of the event.


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> It was great. I learned a lot. The more I do it the more respect I have for good judges. It ain't easy.
> 
> From reading the prior post I don't think that Jim Honda is getting enough praise. That guy is a machine! I don't think that I ever saw him stop moving. He and his crew were wonderful and put together a great trial. He's a credit to the sport and everyone in the game owes him a a pat on the back and a huge THANKS.


You are right Chris. 

I can't thank Jim and everyone else that helped support the event enough. Everybody always did their best to make sure everything was moving along as smooth as possible and that the competitors had what they needed. 

It was a great venue to compete in my first national championship.


----------

